# Microsoft wireless Optical Desktop 2000 keyboard



## TheGift73 (Oct 17, 2006)

Hi,

Just bought a Microsoft wireless Optical Desktop 2000 keyboard for one of the workstations, and as with quite a few newer keyboards it doesn't come with a CAPS LOCK LED indicator. There was no CD with the package, bought in Argos (UK). I know in alot of the software that i use there is an indicator that tells you whether or not the CAPS LOCK is on or not, but there is no indication in the task bar or any of the general Office 2007 programs. Is there any small app that i can download so that i can have an indication of whether it is on or not or is there a setting in XP where this is inbuilt and just needs turning on.

The computer is a work one.

XP Pro
Office 2007
Duel Processor
1GB RAM

Hope that made sense, any questions please ask.

Thanks in advance.

Richard.


----------



## Lann094 (Jul 8, 2008)

There is a Caps lock LED indicator  (You've probly noticed this by now though) Its on the wireless receiver, the light underneath the A.


----------

